# hairless rat babies pics



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/19230-hairless-rat-babies.html#post355943
^^^^^^^^


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

love Queen, not so sure about AC DC


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

yea queens great


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

hilary click on the link up the top


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

they are little darlings!


----------

